# How boho are you?



## Ingélou

The idea of 'Bohemianism' has been with us from the nineteenth century, according to Wiki. It says: 
'Bohemianism is the practice of an unconventional lifestyle, often in the company of like-minded people, with few permanent ties, involving musical, artistic, or literary pursuits. In this context, Bohemians may be wanderers, adventurers, or vagabonds.'

In the sixties and seventies, being Bohemian was pretty close to being 'hippy'. My own views have always been pretty conventional; my dress sense, though, is just a trifle *wild*. 

Maybe because the baby boomers are now 'of a certain age', a niche market for 'Boho chic' in clothes and lifestyle exists. So - how boho are you?

There is one glaring omission in the poll questions as I really would rather *not* know about predilections for ... certain substances. Anyway, there has already been a thread on that subject, and hey, this is meant to be a fun thread.

Yeah, a fun thing. But by all means argue with the poll, or provide your own examples or definitions of Bohemian life. According to Wiki, Bohemians don't live by established rules.

The only convention that Bohemians observe is to be unconventional... 

Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

Boho? Back in the day, the appellation that drifted up from the Big City to us hicks was "Bohunk", and the impression we got was that it was not, ah, nice.


----------



## Ingélou

Ah well, Boho is a relatively new term in Britain, attached to natty little dress shops in Frome & Glastonbury. 
I should probably have stuck to 'Bohemian', then. Sorry!


----------



## Ingélou

Here is a not very serious explication of the subject:

_The Boho Queen_

She doesn't give a fig that she's past fifty, the Boho Queen.
With her tangling tresses, her dangling dresses,
Her burnished bangles and flip-flop sandals,
Ebullient baubles of piquant purple
And ultramarine.
A puff of unruly rose-and-patchouli
Flits from her faerie fandango of fabrics;
She cannot disguise the lines by her eyes.
But where some see a lass less lamblike than muttony,
I see a Mutiny.

She still draws lovers, the Boho Queen.
With a voice as husky as oak-matured whisky,
Amorous eyes under indigo eyelids,
She's sassily sexual with young intellectuals,
Know what I mean
Her wit and her passion invoke admiration.
She's arty and naughty and feisty and flirty;
Yet she has two sons who are over thirty.
By current convention, she's over the hill
But she pulls the guys still.

Does she dream of the Dark, the Boho Queen?
Does the great grey chimaera who murders desire
Swoop over her mirror and strike her with terror?
Does she flinch at the horror of bone-eating fire,
The grave growing green?
No, she turns to the light in a halo of blossom,
In stained glass skirts that drift into cotton;
Her waistcoat bells chinkle bright as a folksong;
She's brave as her clothes and if you think she's faking,
You're mistaken.

Old Age shall never make her quail, the Boho Queen.
She will lope like a lioness throughout her gloaming,
Her cheeks like Bourbon roses, her eyes like molasses,
Sequins in her hennaed hair, a garnet pendant at each ear,
Mysterious, serene,
All disappointments locked away.
Her shimmering silky sash flies free,
Her rings are lapis lazuli,
Her heart is a ruby, and she's a sassy lady,
So I say, Good on you, baby!


----------



## sharik

my studio reeks of joss sticks because it reeked of cats ****.


----------



## Ingélou

sharik said:


> my studio reeks of joss sticks because it reeked of cats ****.


That sounds a bit too calculating to be truly Bohemian - though if you have more than six cats??


----------



## Levanda

If I like wine sometimes too much, loving art, clasical music, international culture, is that mean I am Boho. Ah no. Just ordinary I suppose.


----------



## Crudblud

I could be boho, but most people call me NEET.


----------



## clara s

definitely going Bohemian to the corporate meetings


sandals? why not

jeans? perfect


----------



## rrudolph

I guess my lifestyle could be considered somewhat Bohemian, although within a somewhat conventional framework (mostly maintained by my wife). I don't really comport with any of the hippie stereotypes listed above, however (except possibly the one about keeping odd hours). I do play a lot of what could be considered non-mainstream music, often with people much younger than myself who definitely would be considered Bohemian, in somewhat "underground" venues. Perhaps we can say that I'm a radically unique individual, just like everyone else?


----------



## Gilberto

They call me Mellow Yellow.

I just got done reading a book about beatniks. I'm not trying to sound hip but....it was squaresville, man.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, none of the above. Otherwise, I wouldn't be wondering, what is this saffron that Donovan was mad about?


----------



## hpowders

I'm as anti-Boho as they come, although several lovers at once might change me.


----------



## samurai

Ukko said:


> Boho? Back in the day, the appellation that drifted up from the Big City to us hicks was "Bohunk", and the impression we got was that it was not, ah, nice.


And I remember well a chain of supermarkets in New York with the moniker of *Bohack's *{sic}, I kid you not! The etymology of that particular appellation I wouldn't want to even begin to consider.


----------



## PetrB

Ukko said:


> Boho? Back in the day, the appellation that drifted up from the Big City to us hicks was "Bohunk", and the impression we got was that it was not, ah, nice.


Ah, _Bohunk_ is racist / cultural derogatory slang for an actual Bohemian emigre from Bohemia prior its post WWII inclusion as part of Czechoslovakia -- just as immigrant Poles were called _Pollacks_, Italians and Portugese _*****_, or an American from the deep south being called a _Cracker_ by a 'northerner,' etc. So, yeah, if not nice, definitely not polite.

_Boho_, currently, is for 'Bohemian Chic,' (as in _La vie Boheme_ as artist's / alternative person's lifestyle -- which, if you think about it for more than one second, is as much a contradictory phrase as is 'Shabby Chic' 

Me? Boho? I probably worked hard at it for about fifteen minutes or so in my mid to late teens, but then I'm averse to most work other than practicing the piano or composing, so gave it up to be myself... so much less / no effort with the latter.

P.s @ Ingelu ~ Loved the combined massive arrogant conceit with the mysticism of "I don't compose for paying audiences or for myself; I transcribe the music of what is."


----------



## Weston

If I didn't have to work for the medical insurance and retirement benefits I would tip the scales pretty far toward Bohemian, but I have to keep my natural tendencies in check. 

When I was a free lance illustrator and nothing else, I had hair halfway down my back and wore flamboyant clothes -- black jeans so tight they sometimes felt like they needed to be surgically removed, fringed stack boots, vests covered with scary turquoise eyes, electric indigo bell sleeved shirts and chartreuse ties or ascots. Dang! I miss those days.

But traveling or drifting is not for me. I have a few deep friendships and I can't drift from one person to another. My loyalty to my friends is paramount.


----------



## senza sordino

I'm a square. I solve math problems while kneading dough. That I listen to classical music makes me boho among my friends, family and colleagues. I'm the only one in my inner circle who's been to an opera. In their world I'm out there. But in reality, I think I'm a square.


----------



## shangoyal

I eat & sleep only when I need to - no set times for me!


----------



## mirepoix

The way I live is perhaps a little more bohemian than my appearance - although the worn backwards Breton cap has raised an eyebrow in the past. And I've one or two silk scarves which could probably pass as cravats.
I've never hitchhiked, but for work I've travelled to and lived in exotic lands.
Joss sticks? Yes. Baking my own bread? - yes, and when I was an amateur boxer I'd come home and knead the dough with my bruised hands. That's therapy.
Several lovers? No. However, when I first moved into where I live now I know the number of young models and dancers and actresses who passed through my door made me a source of gossip. Unfounded gossip, of course.
I'm happiest at a street cafe with a book and a glass of wine. I can't remember the last time I uttered "A hauf and a hauf pint, pal".
Jai Guru Dev. And gaun yersel'.


----------



## Guest

Fun poll, Ingelou...but, with respect, the descriptors are too rooted in 60s 'counter-culture'.

Now me, I'm modern boho...er...give me a minute...I'll think up some descriptors!


----------



## shangoyal

Basically I am boho because I usually spend 50 hours a week listening to classical music.


----------



## Ingélou

Um - regarding the debate about 'polls' on TC at present, I have to confess that this is *a poll that went wrong*!

My original idea was that you could vote for the options that you fancied, up to fifteen, and then I would publish some fun profiles based on your score. However, when the poll was up, I soon found that people could only vote for one option before it was blocked. I'd been so busy thinking up the options, and so tired after our Ruby Wedding Party, that I forgot to allow multi-choice.

So - this is both a poll, and not a poll; you can 'vote', but you can't really choose. *What could be more boho & sound-of-one-hand-clapping than that? * 

Luckily you fab lot have posted some very witty replies in any case :cheers: - which is more than I deserve.
Thank you.

PS - Looking forward to MacLeod's '21st century Boho' definitions.


----------



## Ingélou

Claiming to be very cool & Boho might be a good gambit to cover up sheer incompetence. You forget to put your socks in the wash, so you go about in bare feet. You can't earn a living from your artistic effusions, so it doesn't matter to you anyway. You are too dreamy to follow fashion so you choose your own style, man. You just can't say no, so you end up with five dogs (happened to my sister!). You can't afford armchairs, so your guests sit on the floor. Too lazy to clean your house - you prefer a warm, human ambience.

Hmm - this is starting to turn into a self-portrait... :lol:


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> Claiming to be very cool & Boho might be a good gambit to cover up sheer incompetence. You forget to put your socks in the wash, so you go about in bare feet. You can't earn a living from your artistic effusions, so it doesn't matter to you anyway. You are too dreamy to follow fashion so you choose your own style, man. You just can't say no, so you end up with five dogs (happened to my sister!). You can't afford armchairs, so your guests sit on the floor. Too lazy to clean your house - you prefer a warm, human ambience.
> 
> Hmm - this is starting to turn into a self-portrait... :lol:


Above, hilarious. (BTW ~ ending up with five or more pets is now called _animal hoarding_)

It has occurred to me that maybe the one strongest indicator is what you sleep upon.

A futon or mattress on the floor / fold-out bed; futon, featherbed, or mattress or stack on the deck of a loft, etc.

Now, if you have a box spring, mattress, and bed frame -- no matter if it does or does not get more elaborate (headboard, etc.) -- then you are resoundingly a middle class non-boho.

Other? Maybe you're a bit of a bohemian.


----------



## ArtMusic

Interesting thread! Nice one.

But I'm not Boho at all according to the options above.


----------



## brotagonist

I like to think that I'm still young enough to be floridly boho, but none of the above describe me 

I wear a moustache, not a beard, often with coarse stubble. I don't like sandals, but I enjoy going barefoot, but mostly it's just at home. I definitely care very much about my food and I don't like it coming from packages or chains. I don't like buring things in my home, but I enjoy the scent of essential oils... if only I could figure out an efficient way to disperse them! I make my own bread, but I've gotten a bread maker. And it is a dream for me to have a cutting edge environmentally sustainable home designed to my specifications, but I lack the resources to pay for it.


----------



## shangoyal

Also, my enjoyment of a piece of art is directly proportional to the amount of time which has passed since its making. That means I derive negative pleasure from futuristic films and music - I say this to the composer, please express, don't prophesize, I know it's attractive.


----------



## brotagonist

Aside from the obvious definition of coming from Bohemia, the here relevant definition of bohemian is:

*having informal and unconventional social habits*

I think that liking, particularly preferring, classical music in this day and age of canned and homogenized music is genuinely bohemian.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> definitely going Bohemian to the corporate meetings
> 
> sandals? why not
> 
> jeans? perfect


Ha! Ha! You're fired, clara s!!! 

I will replace you and live in a nice flat on the Mediterranean in OLD Europe with a NEW A3!!!


----------



## Kieran

I'm anti-boho! If I was around in the sixties, I'd pine for the fifties. I'd wear a suit and trilby, like Don Draper. I love meeting tree-huggers and getting into it about their vague, starry-eyed, wishy-washy unwashed wishy-stuff. I'm the NoBoHo! Nay pasty-faced creature, me! 

:tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> I'm anti-boho! If I was around in the sixties, I'd pine for the fifties. I'd wear a suit and trilby, like Don Draper. I love meeting tree-huggers and getting into it about their vague, starry-eyed, wishy-washy unwashed wishy-stuff. I'm the NoBoHo! Nay pasty-faced creature, me!
> 
> :tiphat:


Brilliant! :tiphat:
(I can understand it too; it's only really the dangly earrings that I like, and they wouldn't suit you...)


----------



## Kieran

Ingélou said:


> Brilliant! :tiphat:
> (I can understand it too; it's only really the dangly earrings that I like, and they wouldn't suit you...)


You never know! If I tuck my pork pie hat back on the head so you can see them, well...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I voted for:

"I have henna-ed long hair and/or a beard".

I will leave it to you to imagine which one (or is it both) of those I have!


----------



## lupinix

I really like tarot, and I also have runes for divination but I find them less pleasantto use than tarot
and have no real set times for eating or sleeping I guess


----------



## Kivimees

I solve maths problems while kneading dough.

It's true - I am a statistician and do some baking now and then.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> PS - Looking forward to MacLeod's '21st century Boho' definitions.


Well, I tried...I did, really, but I couldn't come up with anything sufficiently alternative to 'alternative.' I guess I'm not a sufficiently perceptive people-watcher to note the trends of our time. Either that, or society is so splintered that the variations on conventional and unconventional are much more subtle and varied than the blatant divides that emerged during the Flower Power era.

Like every good teenager, I rebelled against my parents...and became a square. I couldn't stand the smell of joss sticks, though I do like Daevid Allen.


----------



## Ingélou

Right - here is the *Profile Analysis* for this crazy mixed up & totally messed up poll:

Look at the options & figure out how many you *would have* voted for if I hadn't forgotten to allow multichoice.

0 - Man, you are so *square* you could double for a TV set. Take a tip - swing a little - & you could go *rhomboid*. What have you got against us nutcases anyway?

2-4: You like to dabble. You shop at your local stores in sandals and a kaftan, then sneak your slippers on when you get home. You bake your own bread, hang your potato-prints on the wall, then ask your friends round for coffee to show them how cool & arty you are. But you can't fool them.

5-8: You are torn in two, divided, conflicted. You'd like to find your inner lotus, you so want to hear the sound of one hand clapping, but you have to pay the rent & chair your local library volunteers committee. Stop monitoring your stress levels, relax, and don't worry any more about the future. You'll trog merrily along with your nine to five job for another 18 months and then - ping, you're toast. 

9-12: You love world music & every one of your eleven cats. Your house is warm & smells of baking. People drop in all the time, even though it's well known you might be sleeping it off after an all-night poetry-thon. You are a true earth mother / vibrant son of the earth / poor misguided nerd. Just remember to take the deadly-fungus guide next time you go out mushroom picking. 

]13-14: You are a smug Boho berk who supports all the right-on causes & whose house can be identified by the swirl of joss smoke coming out of the windows. Your face has not been seen for years behind that mass of hair. You could bore for your home team at the Olympics & will be remembered for your weird music / poetry / painting / sculpture & home-made baked beans for twenty years after your demise (in your part of town). 

15: Och, away with ye - *poseur!*


----------



## ArtMusic

I have a simple question. Is Boho more or less synonymous with Hippie?


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> 15: Och, away with ye - *poseur!*


That's me.

(BTW, I thought for a second it said "_tonally_ messed up poll")


----------



## Ingélou

ArtMusic said:


> I have a simple question. Is Boho more or less synonymous with Hippie?


More or less, I'd say. At least in this benighted thread. The Flower Power vogue overlapped with some of the Bohemian traits from earlier in the twentieth century - vegetarianism, attraction to eastern philosophies, herbalism, belief in peace, free love were all found in 'advanced' circles of artists from the 1890s on & into the 1920s & 1930s. So 'bohemians' today have been affected by the hippy generation & it's hard to distinguish.

There are different nuances, though. In my opinion, 'hippie' is less complimentary & 'Boho' (because it goes with 'chic' & derives from Bohemian) sounds more stylish, intellectual & arty. 'Bohemian' tends to be used of unconventional or poor arty types in the past, and still has a generalised serious usage. 'Boho' is slightly funny - or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ingélou

A few 'twenty-first century' Boho traits that occur to me:

Penchant for Reiki & reiki light therapy
Eats gluten-free & dairy-free
Veganism
Joins Eco protest camps
Make your own musical instruments 
Wears odd socks (from the sublime to the ridiculous)
Likes world music & street theatre
Use the f-word not just routinely (like all the young) but as punchlines to witticisms
Watches carbon footprint & recycles religiously (also cycles religiously!)
But does not do religious things religiously - just as 'human affirmation', or whatever
Makes things from recycled material
Signs & organises petitions to guide the government in right thinking or register a protest
Prefers buying second hand or charity shop goods
Likes fair trade products & boycotts shops or firms that are only about megabucks


I subscribe to a few of these myself, btw. As well as the dangly earrings. 
No doubt a few more will occur during the day, and at regular intervals through the night...


----------



## brotagonist

Quack healing for the unsick (at least not physically ill), avoidance of sound nutrition for kooky trends without scientific basis, buying someone's old junk, paying more than the market rate for one's needs...

I'm glad I was boho when it was still fun


----------



## lupinix

I really have never heard of the word :')


----------



## hpowders

I guess the ultimate goal to strive for is to be a BoHo living in SoHo.


----------



## clara s

brotagonist said:


> I like to think that I'm still young enough to be floridly boho, but none of the above describe me
> 
> I wear a moustache, not a beard, often with coarse stubble. I don't like sandals, but I enjoy going barefoot, but mostly it's just at home. I definitely care very much about my food and I don't like it coming from packages or chains. I don't like buring things in my home, but I enjoy the scent of essential oils... if only I could figure out an efficient way to disperse them! I make my own bread, but I've gotten a bread maker. And it is a dream for me to have a cutting edge environmentally sustainable home
> designed to my specifications, but I lack the resources to pay for it.


no sir

from the things you decribe, you do not qualify for boho 

but please tell us how do you think and define the sustainability of your dream house?

you might have a chance here


----------



## deggial

hpowders said:


> I guess the ultimate goal to strive for is to be a BoHo living in SoHo.


that's what was going on in the '70s and '80s, wasn't it?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! You're fired, clara s!!!
> 
> I will replace you and live in a nice flat on the Mediterranean in OLD Europe with a NEW A3!!!


not flat, but neoclassic mansion in south hemisphere with a bicycle and an out of tune orchestra hahaha


----------



## brotagonist

clara s said:


> ...please tell us how do you think and define the sustainability of your dream house?


If I had the $€ to hire an architect, I would have some more concrete ideas, but some things that I think could be important are:

1. Made entirely of natural products, such as wood, stone, metal, plant fibres, etc., that do not give off noxious or toxic gases;
2. Designed to employ passive heating and passive cooling technologies, so as to reduce the need for heating and cooling systems;
3. Is equipped with systems to capture wind, sun and geothermal energies, to reduce the need for natural gas and grid electricity;
4. Is situated to provide clean drinking water from the ground, preferably fed by glacially-fed mountain streams, underground rivers or, less preferably, aquifers, so as to reduce reliance on the municipal water treatment system;
5. Is situated in an area that is within the city, but bounded by the natual environment, so as to permit access to services while profiting from the natural ambiance of the surrounding area;
6. Might be partially underground, perhaps embedded in a hillside or slope, so as to leave the environment close to undisturbed and natural, despite its presence, while profiting from the warming and cooling effect of the ground;
7. The interior is primarily one large room, allowing flexible use of the space through movable and removable space dividers;

etc.

Professional architectural and scientific consultants would need to work out the details, how it is to be realized, which technologies are viable ones, etc.


----------



## deggial

How boho am I? More boho than you


----------



## hpowders

deggial said:


> that's what was going on in the '70s and '80s, wasn't it?


I only know what the Ancient American History Books tell me. I imagine there were well-paid scribes at the time writing it all down for us future generations.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> not flat, but neoclassic mansion in south hemisphere with a bicycle and an out of tune orchestra hahaha


My house is already neoclassic. It has Greek "pseudo-columns" in front on either side of the front door, built all the way back in 1991 AD. So that wouldn't be a good motivation for me to take your job. I was hoping for the Mediterranean flat.

The out of tune orchestra I could manage with. I would simply have the orchestra give only all-atonal programs. That way nobody would know if they were in tune or out of tune.

If the bike is 14 speed I might be interested, but southern hemisphere is too far away. I would pass on the job.

Looks like your job is safe.


----------



## hpowders

deggial said:


> How boho am I? More boho than you


You sure know how to hurt a guy!! Boo Hoo!!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> My house is already neoclassic. It has Greek "pseudo-columns" in front on either side of the front door, built all the way back in 1991 AD. So that wouldn't be a good motivation for me to take your job. I was hoping for the Mediterranean flat.
> 
> The out of tune orchestra I could manage with. I would simply have the orchestra give only all-atonal programs. That way nobody would know if they were in tune or out of tune.
> 
> If the bike is 14 speed I might be interested, but southern hemisphere is too far away. I would pass on the job.
> 
> Looks like your job is safe.


a all right

I can stick to my sandals then

but

1. when you say greek columns, meaning which style?

2. which atonal program would you suggest? propose

3. galapagos island? they are both in northern and southern hemi hahaha


----------



## Morimur

Bohemian... Are we teenagers now? Seriously.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> The out of tune orchestra I could manage with. I would simply have the orchestra give only all-atonal programs. That way nobody would know if they were in tune or out of tune.


No, no just play baroque stuff and say that it's Praetorian mean tone temperament and therefore incredibly HIP.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> a all right
> 
> I can stick to my sandals then
> 
> but
> 
> 1. when you say greek columns, meaning which style?
> 
> 2. which atonal program would you suggest? propose
> 
> 3. galapagos island? they are both in northern and southern hemi hahaha


Which style? Whichever style Florida builders way back in 1991 AD decided looked like Neo-Classical Greek". In other words, two large, thick vertical poles painted white! Translation: Leave your archeological hand lens at home!

Orchestral excerpts from Berg's Lulu, everybody's favorite.

I admit to being weak in southern hemisphere geography. I believe I was simply born that way.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> No, no just play baroque stuff and say that it's Praetorian mean tone temperament and therefore incredibly HIP.


Or simply announce to the audience ( all 3 of them) that they are about to hear an "original instruments" performance and that's the way Nikolaus Harnoncourt used to do it.


----------



## clara s

brotagonist said:


> If I had the $€ to hire an architect, I would have some more concrete ideas, but some things that I think could be important are:
> 
> 1. Made entirely of natural products, such as wood, stone, metal, plant fibres, etc., that do not give off noxious or toxic gases;
> 2. Designed to employ passive heating and passive cooling technologies, so as to reduce the need for heating and cooling systems;
> 3. Is equipped with systems to capture wind, sun and geothermal energies, to reduce the need for natural gas and grid electricity;
> 4. Is situated to provide clean drinking water from the ground, preferably fed by glacially-fed mountain streams, underground rivers or, less preferably, aquifers, so as to reduce reliance on the municipal water treatment system;
> 5. Is situated in an area that is within the city, but bounded by the natual environment, so as to permit access to services while profiting from the natural ambiance of the surrounding area;
> 6. Might be partially underground, perhaps embedded in a hillside or slope, so as to leave the environment close to undisturbed and natural, despite its presence, while profiting from the warming and cooling effect of the ground;
> 7. The interior is primarily one large room, allowing flexible use of the space through movable and removable space dividers;
> 
> etc.
> 
> Professional architectural and scientific consultants would need to work out the details, how it is to be realized, which technologies are viable ones, etc.


1. so you do not choose concrete as a structural material

2. passive heating and cooling, meaning good insulating system

3. aha, renewable energy, very good, but you still need env. friendly conventional fuels

4. now you are going too far out of town hahaha

5. this is perfect, combination of urban and rural advantages

6. you can even built in cavities

7. space saving

excellent ideas

add to these, energy saving, waste management and disposal, recycling etc, bioclimatic structure,

OK its time to start collecting money


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Which style? Whichever style Florida builders way back in 1991 AD decided looked like Neo-Classical Greek". In other words, two large, thick vertical poles painted white! Translation: Leave your archeological hand lens at home!
> 
> Orchestral excerpts from Berg's Lulu and I must confess, I love Lulu!
> 
> I admit to being weak in southern hemisphere geography. I believe I was simply born that way.


let me see, ,my archaeological dictionary, 2 large thick vertical poles, painted white,
aaa, its corinthian style hahaha

Lulu it is then, but what about Taggart's Praetorian mean tone temperament?

you better stay in Capri or Amalfi


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> let me see, ,my archaeological dictionary, 2 large thick vertical poles, painted white,
> aaa, its corinthian style hahaha
> 
> Lulu it is then, but what about Taggart's Praetorian mean tone temperament?
> 
> you better stay in Capri or Amalfi


Ahh!! Good to know. I have two corinthian leather sofas in the living room! Wish I could find a couple of Corinthians to verify the sofas as authentic. I have a sinking feeling they are not.

I never know what he is talking about. He's way beyond my brain's puny gray matter.

I am!! Both!! In 2.5 months! I plan to also crash Pompeii, but from what I've heard, it's already in ruins.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ahh!! Good to know. I have two corinthian leather sofas in the living room! Wish I could find a couple of Corinthians to verify the sofas as authentic. I have a sinking feeling they are not.
> 
> I never know what he is talking about. He's way beyond my brain's puny gray matter.
> 
> I am!! Both!! In 2.5 months! I plan to also crash Pompeii, but from what I've heard, it's already in ruins.


you could use a third party certifiers for that, like Lloyd's?

of course if you find the corinthians, it would cost cheaper hahaha

search deeper and you will find the truth

wow " Italia, he is coming"


----------



## Ingélou

Um - have I missed something here. Why are you chatting about furniture transactions?
Is it a code?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you could use a third party certifiers for that, like Lloyd's?
> 
> of course if you find the corinthians, it would cost cheaper hahaha
> 
> search deeper and you will find the truth
> 
> wow " Italia, he is coming"


They charge too much. Maybe Lenny's of Liverpool instead. Much cheaper.

Any deeper, I will be at the very bottom of an empty pit.

Shhhhhh!!! I wish my visit to be discreet. I came ! I saw! I left!


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Um - have I missed something here. Why are you chatting about furniture transactions?
> Is it a code?


Yes. Corinthian leather is so boho.


----------



## clara s

Ingélou said:


> Um - have I missed something here. Why are you chatting about furniture transactions?
> Is it a code?


hpowders thinks that collecting corinthian sofas, makes him a boho


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> hpowders thinks that collecting corinthian sofas, makes him a boho


 I must be getting tired, because I read that as "...makes him a hobo".

My apologies all round.


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> I must be getting tired, because I read that as "...makes him a hobo".
> 
> My apologies all round.


I am very sorry but my limited english do not allow me to understand the word "hobo"

is it rude?


----------



## mirepoix

clara s said:


> I am very sorry but my limited english do not allow me to understand the word "hobo"
> 
> is it rude?


http://uploads3.wikipaintings.org/images/norman-rockwell/hobo-and-dog-1924.jpg


----------



## clara s

mirepoix said:


> http://uploads3.wikipaintings.org/images/norman-rockwell/hobo-and-dog-1924.jpg


well, with a neo-classical mansion in his possession,

you must be really tired


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I am very sorry but my limited english do not allow me to understand the word "hobo"
> 
> is it rude?


It means bum. I looked it up. ESL posters are excused.

I surely take no offense madam. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hpowders thinks that collecting corinthian sofas, makes him a boho


That's as close as I'll ever get. I'm pretty conservative.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> It means bum. I looked it up. It's only rude if it's not the truth. ESL posters are excused.


I did not call you this

I asked what this means

oh well, I'd better turn to swahili


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I did not call you this
> 
> I asked what this means
> 
> oh well, I'd better turn to swahili


I know that. I wrote ESL people are excused. (English as Second Language)

Your use of English by the way is quite delightful, clara c.

I wouldn't know where to begin in your language, Japanese?


----------



## brotagonist

clara s said:


> OK its time to start collecting money


That's why we pursue our careers.


----------



## deggial

hpowders said:


> It means bum.


the _other_ kind of bum


----------



## hpowders

deggial said:


> the _other_ kind of bum


Rather Randy Reply!


----------



## deggial

^ and here I thought we were discussing language and we should give the full range of meanings of certain words


----------



## Ingélou

Just out of interest, I found this in Wikipedia:

'Boho-chic is a style of female fashion drawing on various bohemian and hippie influences, which, at its height in 2004–05, was associated particularly with actress Sienna Miller and model Kate Moss in England and (as "bobo" chic) actresses Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen and Nicole Richie in the United States.
It has been seen since the early 1990s and, although appearing to wane from time to time, has repeatedly re-surfaced in varying guises. Many elements of boho-chic became popular in the late 1960s and some date back much further, being associated, for example, with pre-Raphaelite women of the mid-to-late 19th century.'

Which is interesting, because along with all the other females of my age, I adore pre-Raphaelite paintings, Mucha flower girls etc. 
Have you noticed how ever since 'Princess Kate', women have started growing their hair long again?


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> Have you noticed how ever since 'Princess Kate', women have started growing their hair long again?


We've started shooting for 2015 and that hairstyle is going to linger, although less exact, less precise than before. Also seeing that brunettes with ombre balayage highlights seems to be a thing that'll still be featuring.

^^^probably the least boho post I will ever make in my entire life.


----------



## PetrB

shangoyal said:


> Basically I am boho because I usually spend 50 hours a week listening to classical music.


Dude, that qualifies you to be a card carrying totally unhip square


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> I only know what the Ancient American History Books tell me. *I imagine there were well-paid scribes at the time writing it all down for us future generations.*


*Yes, but from the first to the last man and woman scribing that record -- they were all stoned.*


----------



## brotagonist

brotagonist said:


> Quack healing for the unsick (at least not physically ill), avoidance of sound nutrition for kooky trends without scientific basis, buying someone's old junk, paying more than the market rate for one's needs...
> 
> I'm glad I was boho when it was still fun


I am not sure I know what this is supposed to mean, even though I wrote it about 10 months ago. I presume I was sounding off on the flow of the conversation.

I got 2 likes for it today


----------



## Figleaf

Deleted double post.

Edited to add: I surely get a couple of boho points for home schooling the kids- the preserve of both the bohemian and the ultra conservative, and I'm certainly not the latter! And I wouldn't mind having multiple lovers, but I fear men are put off by my long hair and beard  I have a bell tent rather than a yurt (have you SEEN how much yurts cost?  Although the Guardian has probably printed a guide on how to knit your own) The last demo I went on was probably the Stop The War march in 2003 and we all know how that ended 

I lose multiple boho points for the fact that I've never taken illegal drugs: I've was never remotely curious about them in my youth and now I'm a mummy and must Set A Good Example. 

I mean to work the phrase 'I transcribe the music of what is' into my witty retort the next time anyone criticises me. It will definitely leave them dumbfounded


----------



## Morimur

I dislike anything to do with hipsters/bohemians. They should all be put on cargo aircraft and sent to San Pedro Sula, Honduras.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I'm as anti-Boho as they come, although several lovers at once might change me.


I don't even remember posting this. When the heck was that???


----------



## Ingélou

Probably one of the times when you were entranced with your purply aura.


----------



## Varick

Ingélou said:


> That sounds a bit too calculating to be truly Bohemian - though if you have more than six cats??


If you have more than 5 cats, you have then become a "crazy cat lady." Every neighborhood had one. Ours was right around the block. She had AT LEAST 8 cats. She was nuttier than a fruit cake.

Never heard of a man with more than 3 cats.

V


----------



## science

I was boho before boho was cool, and I used the "I was X before X was cool" construction before using the "I was X before X was cool" construction was cool. 

Well, actually, I'm just another bobo.


----------



## science

Huh. I assumed "bobo" would've come up in the course of 6 pages of this topic, and I was wrong! Well, friends, let me introduce myself and my kind!

Bobos in Paradise:



> The word bobo, Brooks' most famously coined term, is an abbreviated form of the words bourgeois and bohemian, suggesting a fusion of two distinct social classes (the counter-cultural, hedonistic and artistic bohemian, and the white collar, capitalist bourgeois). The term is used by Brooks to describe the 1990s successors of the yuppies. Often of the corporate upper class, they claim highly tolerant views of others, purchase expensive and exotic items, and believe American society to be meritocratic....
> 
> Bobos are noted for their aversion to conspicuous consumption while emphasizing the "necessities" of life. Brooks argues that they feel guilty in the way typical of the so-called "greed era" of the 1980s so they prefer to spend extravagantly on kitchens, showers, and other common facilities of everyday life. They "feel" for the labor and working class and often purchase American-made goods rather than less expensive imports....
> 
> Bobos often relate to money as a means rather than an end; they do not disdain money but use it to achieve their ends rather than considering wealth as a desirable end in itself.


Well, I don't believe American (or any other) society is meritocratic (and I don't believe anyone actually believes that), and I don't spend a lot of money on anything at all. (Save. Invest. Repeat.) But in most ways, I'm a bobo.


----------



## Figleaf

Varick said:


> If you have more than 5 cats, you have then become a "crazy cat lady." Every neighborhood had one. Ours was right around the block. She had AT LEAST 8 cats. She was nuttier than a fruit cake.
> 
> Never heard of a man with more than 3 cats.
> 
> V


My ex had six cats, though that was before my time. He was down to three by the time I met him. No, I don't know what I saw in him either!


----------



## Guest

Well I ticked some but was expecting a wildly innacurate description of me from my choices.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Probably one of the times when you were entranced with your purply aura.


I will try not to think aloud anymore.


----------



## Morimur

I prefer hobos...


----------



## Ingélou

Boho or Bobo - so long as you still have your Mojo!


----------



## Ingélou

Hey, man....!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Piwikiwi

A bit unrelated but I thought it was hilarious that Shakespeare writes about a Bohemian beach in "The Winter's Tale". Bohemia is a landlocked country:')


----------



## Badinerie

My late Auntie Mia's name was actually' Bohemia', as is her daugher my cousin. Couldn't get more Bohemian than that! 
There's a tradition in my dads side of the family for naming their children after Opera's or characters or even composers ,Usually Italian of course, but my dad and his younger sister were named after a french Opera after an English play based in Italy....


----------

